# [LUA] Timer



## Danielku15 (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Ich programmiere gerade ein kleines Addon für WoW. Die Scriptsprache dazu ist Lua. Nun möchte ich alle 2 Sekunden überprüfen ob was in einer Datei steht. Das Problem ist nicht die Datei zu lesen, sondern alle Sekunden eine Funktion aufzurufen. Ich hab nach irgendwelchen Timern gesucht wurde aber nicht fündig. Hat da jemand was für mich?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Bauchfell (11. Mai 2010)

Du kannst in WoW nicht jede 2 Sekunden etwas in einer Satei auslesen, in WoW wird erst eine Datei (zbs SavedVariables) geschrieben wenn du /reloadUI oder reloggst geschrieben,
aber wenn du einen Timer brauchst dann kannst du es so machen:

local a = CreateFrame("Frame")
local b = 0
a:SetScript("OnUpdate", function(self, elapsed)
         b = b + elapsed
         while b > 2 do
                  print("2 Sekunden vergangen!")
                  b = 0
         end
end )

Das würde nun jede 2 Sekunden "2 Sekunden vergangen!" schreiben.
Ich hoffe ich habe dir geholfen


----------

